# Ahh that felt so good!



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Finally got around to washing the baby today for the first time since all that bloody snow! Just getting that snow foam going felt so good. Sad I know but I'm sure I'm not the only one!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hope to get the Golf washed today and the qS on Thursday after it gets serviced


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Sickboy said:


> Finally got around to washing the baby today for the first time since all that bloody snow! Just getting that snow foam going felt so good. Sad I know but I'm sure I'm not the only one!


I know what ya mean.... I couldnt wait to get mine washed at the weekend too.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

It was a big wash day for me too - I could hear the TT thnaking me all the way through :roll:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

LOL, nice one - nothing like a bit of foaming action:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

How much do you put in the lance to get that much coverage???


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

robokn said:


> How much do you put in the lance to get that much coverage???


Very little about 40-50ml maybe less topped up with water, but I like my foam thick! ooh err missus


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

robokn said:


> How much do you put in the lance to get that much coverage???


In my pic that is about 1-2 inches of Foam plus APC as I was detailing a mates GFs car so it didnt matter if I stripped the wax.


----------

